# Vehicle Storage Aberdeen



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Folks

I thought this may be of interest to the members of this great forum.

Im now in a position to offer storage services for all types of vehicles,classic cars,prestige sports, classic motorcycles sports bikes etc etc, spaces available from Jan of 2010.

Would be ideal for those looking to store classic cars/motocycles, prestige/sports vehicles or indeed ideal for those in the offshore industry wishing to store vehicles during their offshore term(can arrange possible transfer to and from the airport/heliport to pick up and drop of customers or recommend a reliable taxi firm), may also consider the storage of larger vehicles ie caravans/buses however the charges below will not apply to large vehicles.

The storage terms will be £125 per month for vehicles and £40 per month for motorcycles, dust covers will be supplied however things like battery trickle chargers will have to be supplied at customers expense, also the owners should inform their insurance company while in storage.

If anyone is interested or knows anyone who may be interested feel free to get in touch

[email protected] or PM me.

Kind regards
Gav

PS forgot to mention this is indoor vehicle storage.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gav, if it's any consolation, i'd store my car with you if i needed to store it. :lol:

Alan


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alan if you know of anyone who may be looking for storage send them my way.

I can do a special offer for any members of this fine site £100 per month per car.

Gav


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i can certainly enquire.. majority of my street don't have drives/garages and lots of people work on the rigs (Get the helicopter from aberdeen)


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ Well i can certainly organise a pick up drop off from the heliport as im only 3 miles away from it.

Cheers
Gav


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that Bristows? I go to bristows like every 2 weeks with my dad


----------

